# Preliminary: Tivo Series3 Features & Specifications



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

_Based on currently known information..._

*Tivo Series3 Features & Specifications*

 *Replaces cable box*
_Can also be used for off-air DTV/HDTV local networks without a cable subscription._

 *Compatible with all major cable providers**
_* Some Time Warner systems are using a technology called SDV for new and less-popular channels that is not compatible with the Series3. If you have TWC, you may want to look into an alternative provider such as FiOS._

 Built-in tuners - two analog (NTSC), two digital cable (QAM), and two off-air digital (ATSC)

 Watch one SD or HD channel while recording another

 Records any *two* SD or HD channels simultaneously, while watching a third previous recording

 All digital SD and HD channels recorded at 100% original quality -- no quality loss

 Supports SD and HDTV in MPEG-2, MPEG-4 (H.264), and VC-1 (WM9) formats

 Built-in capacity of 250Gb (29-45 hours HDTV, depending on content)

 Supports "off the shelf" external SATA drive expansion
_We don't know for certain that this feature will be enabled at release, but everything Tivo has said so far suggests that it will be._

 Two built-in CableCard slots - supports standard and multistream cards
_CableCards are the equivalent of access cards in satellite receivers. They provide the codes necessary to decode encrypted channels on digital cable. Cable companies are required by federal law to provide CableCards at the customer's request. Since the Series3 has built-in CableCard slots, you do not need them in your TV. Note a CableCard may be required to channel map unencrypted local DTV/HDTV channels on cable._

 Program guide seamlessly integrating analog cable channels, analog broadcast channels, digital broadcast channels (ATSC) in SD and HD from an antenna, and encrypted digital cable channels in SD and HD (with CableCard)

Comprehensive 14-day guide data automatically retrieved using broadband Internet connection; if you don't have an Internet connection, guide data is retrieved using built-in modem (it dials an ISP that Tivo pays for).

 Trick-play features -- pause, rewind, rewind, fast forward, instant replay, and 30-second skip

 Season Pass recordings, Wishlists

 Home Media Features -- digital music player, digital photo viewer, multi-room viewing (encrypted MRV), and Tivo-to-Go
_Note: MRV and Tivo-to-Go will not be supported at initial release._

 Online (Internet) scheduling

 Inputs: 1x cable, 1x antenna (internally split for dual tuners)

 Outputs: HDMI, component, s-video, composite; digital audio (optical)

 Video formats: 480p, 720p, 1080i, and native-passthrough output options

 Networking: 1x 100Mbps ethernet, 2x USB 2.0

 Back-lit learning "peanut" remote with glossy black finish

 THX Certified

 Price: $799 MSRP - any rebates (Best Buy's cost is ~$500)

 Availability: September 12-17

*Tivo Series3 Pictures*

Front
Rear
Rear closeup
More Pictures


----------



## CCourtney (Mar 28, 2006)

I'll agree with 'Supports eSATA drives' but the "Off the Shelf" is yet to be seen. It was stated at CES that you'd have to buy one from TiVo, which would imply a special formatting forcing you to buy their eSATA drive.

I hope this is not the case in fact, but I don't think it can be stated as fact yet.

CCourtney


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

"Six tuners" is probably technically correct, but somewhat misleading... IMHO.


----------



## CCourtney (Mar 28, 2006)

Two 'Recorders' which can access any one of 6 tuners independently is an easier way to think of it.

CCourtney


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Has it been confirmed that the 30-second skip will make it to this box?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

6 tuners is even possibly technically incorrect. I surmise it will only have 4 tuners, two each of digital and analog, the digital capable of both QAM an ATSC, the tuner control asic with the CC slot attached.


----------



## doormat (Sep 15, 2004)

Huh? QAM is a modulation techniquie, ATSC is a picture format. Do you mean QAM and 8VSB (the OTA signal modulation technique). Both OTA and Digital Cable carry ATSC pictures.


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

In regards to the digital photo viewer, will it show the digital photos in HD resolution? Like the XBOX 360 does?


----------



## maki (Oct 23, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> Has it been confirmed that the 30-second skip will make it to this box?


I think this feature could be a deciding factor for me. I don't know why they wouldn't include it, though...


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

do we know that esata drives will be supported at release?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Michael,

That is the expectation. All previous statements from Tivo suggested this drive expansion would be supported at release.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

cool thanks-

I didn't know tivo has been implying it would be supported right away.

I sure hope it is. But actually I'm willing to wait- 
just give me the darn box! LOL


----------



## johnh123 (Dec 7, 2000)

What, if anything, do we know about the supposed ability to play movies in 'internet' formats? Will I be able to stream avi's to the S3 over my network?


----------



## kb7oeb (Jan 18, 2005)

doormat said:


> Huh? QAM is a modulation techniquie, ATSC is a picture format. Do you mean QAM and 8VSB (the OTA signal modulation technique). Both OTA and Digital Cable carry ATSC pictures.


I think ATSC is still OTA only, the ATSC spec is what decided on 8VSB modulation, the PSIP standard for EPG ,MPEG2 for video and AC-3 for audio among other things. Cable is not required to use any of those things.

I'd say the S3 probably technically has two tuners because I have have a PCI tuner card that supports NTSC,8VSB and QAM and it only has one silver tuner box thing on the card and only one input connection.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

doormat said:


> Huh? QAM is a modulation techniquie, ATSC is a picture format. Do you mean QAM and 8VSB (the OTA signal modulation technique). Both OTA and Digital Cable carry ATSC pictures.


The ATSC digital television standard is a set of specifications for digital broadcast signals. While ATSC is not a tuner standard per se, it does mandate 8-VSB as the standard for demodulation. Cable companies are not bound by ATSC standards.

That said, for practical reasons, the video formats defined (or formerly defined) in the ATSC standard have become the defacto standard for what is used and supported by cable. But there is a lot more to the ATSC specification than video formats, and much of it is specific to broadcast TV.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

bkdtv said:


> The ATSC digital television standard is a set of specifications for digital broadcast signals. While ATSC is not a tuner standard per se, it does mandate 8-VSB as the standard for demodulation. Cable companies are not bound by ATSC standards.
> 
> That said, for practical reasons, the video formats defined (or formerly defined) in the ATSC standard have become the defacto standard for what is used and supported by cable. But there is a lot more to the ATSC specification than video formats, and much of it is specific to broadcast TV.


Also there are other resolutions choices in the cable tuner specs- the ATSC people even suggest building the cable resolutions into things to make them more universal. You can check the umpteen million threads at avs about "HDlite" from directv to find the documents.

The cable tuner guidelines add in all kinds of intermediate resolutions between ATSC's 1920x1080i and 1280x720p HD and the 480 SD. 
stuff like 1440x1080 and 1280x1080


----------



## kb7oeb (Jan 18, 2005)

My local PBS was thinking of downrezing, they said they would have to do 720p because 1440x1080 is not to the ATSC spec


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

correct- it's not in ATSC so it's not allowed OTA.

But the cable company can take a 1920x1080i signal and make it into 1440x1080 or even 1280x10801. Those reolutions PLUS all the ATSC resolutions are allowed on cable.


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson (Sep 24, 2001)

It's worth noting that while almost no one does it today, there have been cable systems that have just sent 8VSB modulated HD down their cables in the past.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

MichaelK said:


> correct- it's not in ATSC so it's not allowed OTA.
> 
> But the cable company can take a 1920x1080i signal and make it into 1440x1080 or even 1280x10801. Those reolutions PLUS all the ATSC resolutions are allowed on cable.


ATSC defines resolution schemes that require "square" pixels. They do that because "non-square" pixels present an interchange problem with computer formats, and with other global formats. ATSC formats are limited so that interchangeability and conversion is simple, and non-destructive to PQ. Since they are acquisition formats, that becomes important.

But non-square pixels are fine in a prorietary distribution format. For instance, if DTV wants to send 1280x1080 to DTV STBs, that will not impact conversion or interchangeablity anywhere else, so it is allowed.


----------



## shady (May 31, 2002)

bkdtv said:


> _Based on currently known information..._
> ....
> [*] Price: $799 MSRP - any rebates (Best Buy's cost is ~$500)
> 
> [*] Availability: September 12-17[/list]


Did you get clarification on these three items (MSRP, Best Buy cost!, Availability)
I thought they were all speculation so far.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

> Did you get clarification on these three items (MSRP, Best Buy cost!, Availability)


We have confirmation on the first two, or as much confirmation as we can get until the formal release announcement. The specific launch date is unknown, which I why I gave a range of September 12-17.

We know the following:

1) Best Buy has a retail exclusive for some period of time, probably one month or less. _This is not confirmed by a reliable source._
2) Best Buy has placed orders for the unit at ~$500.
3) Best Buy lists their retail price as $799. Best Buy sells at MSRP.
4) Best Buy lists availability at Sept 12 to Sept 17, depending on store location.


----------



## bdraw (Aug 1, 2004)

I for one and hoping for Tuesday!


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

bkdtv said:


> We know the following:
> 
> 1) Best Buy has a retail exclusive for some period of time, probably one month or less.


We know that? What's the source?


----------



## SleepyBob (Sep 28, 2000)

Are CableCards still required if you want to record only analog cable and OTA?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

SleepyBob said:


> Are CableCards still required if you want to record only analog cable and OTA?


No.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

TyroneShoes said:


> ATSC defines resolution schemes that require "square" pixels. They do that because "non-square" pixels present an interchange problem with computer formats, and with other global formats. ATSC formats are limited so that interchangeability and conversion is simple, and non-destructive to PQ. Since they are acquisition formats, that becomes important.
> 
> But non-square pixels are fine in a prorietary distribution format. For instance, if DTV wants to send 1280x1080 to DTV STBs, that will not impact conversion or interchangeablity anywhere else, so it is allowed.


thanks for explaining. never knew that.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Does TiVo offer some type of extended warranty on the S3? How long will the regular warranty be?


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

> "I know all of you want more details... so here is all the random crap you could want.
> 
> The dimensions of the box are 15.6inX19.4inX6.75in and it is a whopping 15.4lbs (This is the package - not the Tivo).
> 
> ...


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4315340&&#post4315340


----------



## montivette (Sep 7, 2006)

bkdtv,
Thanks for making the post.

I am not happy if Best Buy has an exclusive on this. That does not seem fair or very typical of product releases. And taking into account Best Buy stores don't even currently display a functional Tivo in my area I would not think they are the best store to be selling or demonstrating a New series 3. 

If the Best buy thing turns out to be true I wonder when Tivo will announce to us who signed up to be notified via e-mail that the box is available? When it is available only at Best Buy, or when it is available everywhere else. If it is only at Best Buy I foresee limited supplies, and running around a bunch of stores the day of release trying to find a store who has one left.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

montivette,

Keep in mind you'll be able to order it from Tivo.com before Best Buy even gets stock.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

IS that definite?


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

montivette said:


> bkdtv,
> Thanks for making the post.
> 
> I am not happy if Best Buy has an exclusive on this. That does not seem fair or very typical of product releases. And taking into account Best Buy stores don't even currently display a functional Tivo in my area I would not think they are the best store to be selling or demonstrating a New series 3.


This is just an educated guess, but I have to believe part of the deal is to have one of this mini kiosks like the Xbox360 does to display the series 3.

Also, the few Best Buy's i've been to in the last month have something like that for HD-DVD, so I am pretty sure the series 3 warrants something similar.

-smak-


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

bkdtv said:


> montivette,
> 
> Keep in mind you'll be able to order it from Tivo.com before Best Buy even gets stock.


But also remember it'll likely be bundled and not a simple purchase. I hope that's not true, but that's the way they're currently set up.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> But also remember it'll likely be bundled and not a simple purchase. I hope that's not true, but that's the way they're currently set up.


Except that the Teleworld/showcase Series 3 ads imply that you will be able to buy a box without service from the tivo.com/vip page.


----------



## sommerfeld (Feb 26, 2006)

jfh3 said:


> Except that the Teleworld/showcase Series 3 ads imply that you will be able to buy a box without service from the tivo.com/vip page.


Or, instead, that you could buy a box in conjunction with a lifetime transfer...


----------



## doormat (Sep 15, 2004)

smak said:


> This is just an educated guess, but I have to believe part of the deal is to have one of this mini kiosks like the Xbox360 does to display the series 3.
> 
> Also, the few Best Buy's i've been to in the last month have something like that for HD-DVD, so I am pretty sure the series 3 warrants something similar.
> 
> -smak-


I would figure that BBs that have Magnolia HT places in them would have the S3 on display and ready for people to play around with since they've already got tons of TVs on display. Also, the BB near my house has a area for Xbox 360 and PS2 where you can sit in a bean bag chair and play video games, and it seems they've been trying more interactive areas.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

jfh3 said:


> Except that the Teleworld/showcase Series 3 ads imply that you will be able to buy a box without service from the tivo.com/vip page.


Ah....I did not know that....that'd be my preferred method of purchasing the S3....unless BB or CC or Ultimate Electronics or _______ (fill in the blank) has it for subtantially below the MSRP.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

bkdtv said:


> We know the following:
> 
> 1) Best Buy has a retail exclusive for some period of time, probably one month or less.


How do we "know" that? Did I miss a thread somewhere? (a search for "exclusive" doesn't turn up anyhting)

Dan


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Dan,

I suppose we should retract that information as I have been unable to get confirmation on it from a reliable source (BB managers are not reliable sources).


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

bkdtv said:


> Dan,
> 
> I suppose we should retract that information as I have been unable to get confirmation on it from a reliable source (BB managers are not reliable sources).


Agree...I also mentioned it in a posting, and, since there's been no confirmation (from ANY source) it should be regards as what it is...rumor.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Reserve a space for analog recording qualities.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

See the Series3 FAQ for more information.


----------



## montivette (Sep 7, 2006)

bkdtv said:


> montivette,
> 
> Keep in mind you'll be able to order it from Tivo.com before Best Buy even gets stock.


Thanks for the tip. I went ahead and ordered it directly from Tivo.com after reading on the forum this morning it was on their site.

Of interest is I had signed up to be notified via e-mail when they release the Tivo Series 3. No e-mail received yet. It will be interesting to see when they send me the notification of the Series 3 release. It would be funny if it was in a couple weeks. I figured the moment it came out they would send e-mails to everyone.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

montivette said:


> ...Of interest is I had signed up to be notified via e-mail when they release the Tivo Series 3. No e-mail received yet. It will be interesting to see when they send me the notification of the Series 3 release. It would be funny if it was in a couple weeks. I figured the moment it came out they would send e-mails to everyone.


None for me, either.


----------



## shady (May 31, 2002)

montivette said:


> Of interest is I had signed up to be notified via e-mail when they release the Tivo Series 3. No e-mail received yet. It will be interesting to see when they send me the notification of the Series 3 release. It would be funny if it was in a couple weeks. I figured the moment it came out they would send e-mails to everyone.


I was thinking that as well


----------

